# Death



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

A few on my chickens have died ... I don't know why of what were doing wrong, I found one dead it it laying box just yesterday. Any advise, I don't want to loose any more.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Not enough information in your posting.....
....to allow anyone to even "speculate" upon your apparent "problem".
WHAT else can you tell ????

-ReTIRED-


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a death this morning as well, and my head hen seemed very ill this evening. The bird that died this morning was a 6 month old light brahma which had became lethargic and would sometimes just sit in the shade kinda hunkered with its eyes closed. Now my head hen is kinda doing the same thing.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Wet, hot humid weather is perfect weather for increased cocci overloads in the soils...seems to keep them alive longer when expelled in the feces, only to build up and be ingested once again in the chickens. 

Cultivating good bacteria in your coop and runs can be done by starting a good deep litter system that will help keep the harmful bacteria from gaining a foothold in the soils and promote the growth of beneficial bacteria while allowing the nitrogen of the feces to be digested into the deep litter. 

Also, during these times it's important the the internal flora of the intestines is healthy and thriving with good bacteria and yeasts so that the cocci cannot thrive. Feeding fermented foods can provide this and also adding mother vinegar to the water they drink can also help if your waters are already not too acidic..town water usually is, so fermented feeds is the best bet.

If not wanting to go that route, mixing some cultured buttermilk in the feeds can jumpstart some good lactobacillus in the intestines.

And, sometimes, the death of flock members with weak immune systems that cannot thrive in the cocci loads in the existing environment is also beneficial...this weeds out those who carry heavy loads and perpetuate those loads into the soils.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

About a YEAR and a half ago.....I had some chickens die _UNEXPECTEDLY.
_But...it was Obviously the work of a Predator. ( A BIG **** )
The ONLY other *DEATHS* that I have seen in MY FLOCK....
...were the result of being "EGG-Bound".
I NOW _TRY_ to watch for that.
*???
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I think that *Bee* has given "Sound Advice" on this.


----------

